# Roku, Anyone? What's It All About?



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2016)

I've been looking for an alternative to cable TV and for a while now I've heard mention about Roku.

I went to their site but the site is a little TOO big, and hard to find out what I want to know.

1.  Basically, once you buy the player, do you make any kind of monthly payments for the player itself?

2.  It hooks up to your Internet service, correct?

3.  How many free channels are "standard"?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 14, 2016)

`Lots and lots of free channels, yes you have to connect to the internet, give your email addy.  Many ads for watching the free movie channels even more than what comes on regular tv.  I haven't hooked mine up in a while, I mainly use it when I turn on my netflix account.  Most people seem to love it for viewing many of the free channels, I'm sure they've add much more content since the last time I tuned in which was when Netflix had that new show on with Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin.

PS.   You used to could pick one up at Walmart, they sell them on amazon, there are several kinds, I'll see if I can find the link that sorts them out in easy terms, but, it will matter if you are a gamer as well in choosing.  If decide to buy another, I know I want the stick, I have to look it up to remember which one though.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 14, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> 1.  Basically, once you buy the player, do you make any kind of monthly payments for the player itself?
> 
> 2.  It hooks up to your Internet service, correct?
> 
> 3.  How many free channels are "standard"?



I have the ROKU 2 soon to upgrade to 3.

1.  Once you buy it there are no fees or subscription fees.

2.  Connects to your wireless.

3.  Netflix is $8.99 now, HULU is $7.99, Crackle is free, most of the cartoons channels are free (I know that was a burning question).  I haven't really explored much beyond the History channel.  They are adding more channels all the time.  http://instantwatcher.com/ is my source to select movies on Netflix.  I would highly recommend getting one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes get one. And Netflix and Hulu.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 14, 2016)

I have something similar,no fees,get movies,tv shows that I don't have the chanels to.love it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

Excelllent - thank you all for the great info. I'm a virgin when it comes to these streaming players and I'm slowly learning the essentials.

My only other problem now is that we have two TVs (NOT HD models - older regular types) and I don't believe the player (I guess I would need the Roku 1) works with any more than one at a time. That would be a major drawback.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2016)

Philly, hubby has even managed to sign into our UK Netflix account here in Thailand and we are very happy! Currently binging on Wentworth, a drama about a women's prison in Australia.  Binge-watching is the best way to watch a series, IMO.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2016)

Roku is the best!!! My favorite channel is *YouTube*!! You can search it and find anything!!

The History Channel was great, but now they are asking for a TV provider (Cable) to view stuff. 

Edit: i forgot to mention, you will need a WiFi (router) from your internet to play the Roku..They have the Roku with the wires for older TVs. And yes you will need a Roku for each TV..

Click here for more>>CLICK<<


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 15, 2016)

And I think you wil need a usb type socket on tv.not sure,that's just how mine is.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> And I think you wil need a usb type socket on tv.not sure,that's just how mine is.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes Ken!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 15, 2016)

We also have a Roku.   We also have Apple TV.    In the past, used mostly the Apple TV, but with Roku, can watch both Netflix and Amazon TV, Apple won't let Amazon TV on its platform.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

Now there's something I don't quite understand - 

If you own a smart TV, could you not subscribe to Netflix, etc. directly, without the need for a Roku?

Sorry, but as I've said before I'm a tech dinosaur.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 15, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Now there's something I don't quite understand -
> 
> If you own a smart TV, could you not subscribe to Netflix, etc. directly, without the need for a Roku?
> 
> Sorry, but as I've said before I'm a tech dinosaur.



yes, that's true.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah, okay - thank you!


----------



## Scott_Howard (Jan 15, 2016)

I've owned a roku for several years and now that I've purchased a smart tv, I find that I don't use my roku at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks, Scott - I'm beginning to think that just getting a smart TV would be a better answer for my needs.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2016)

Roku stick no need for wires.  added note, you can watch youtube with all the models as far as I know, these reviews are a little dated from last year.











Some comparisomes






roku 3 review


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you, April - I'm slowly getting a handle on this stuff.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a Roku III.  I LOVE it.  The Roku III is supposed to be a lot faster than the Roku II.  I also have wifi and a router (from my internet provider).  I get my Netflix on there, and I also signed up for Acorn TV, which I also love -- it's $4.99/mo and it has British television and movies.  No commercials -- I especially like Foyle's War, Poirot, Midsomer Murders, etc. (love the British mysteries). 

No monthly charges for the Roku-- I paid about $100 for it.  

So for the Netflix ($7.99) and the Acorn TV ($4.99), I dumped a $150/mo cable bill.  There are also a zillion free channels you can add. 

Since there's only one of me, I move the Roku from one TV to the other when I want to.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2016)

Roku does hook up to your internet service, but Roku might not work well if your internet service is slow. Roku has a lot of good channels on it, especially science channels like NASA and atheist channels.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Roku stick no need for wires.  added note, you can watch youtube with all the models as far as I know, these reviews are a little dated from last year.



The wires are for older TV's that do not have the USB Ports..

My Roku is smarter than my Smart TV !!!!!!!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 16, 2016)

Son, this was a post that for some reason didn't get posted, but, yes agree, I would agree on that Roku smarter than a smart tv at least in my opinion it streams better for sure.



SifuPhil said:


> Now there's something I don't quite understand -
> 
> If you own a smart TV, could you not subscribe to Netflix, etc. directly, without the need for a Roku?
> 
> Sorry, but as I've said before I'm a tech dinosaur.



With a smart tv, you don't need the roku, I have a smart blu-ray which has smart tv features, but both modles in my opinion are lacking when it comes to holding the streaming connection in comparison to the Roku


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2016)

I've figured that if I get one for roomie, it'll have to be the Roku 1, since she has a non-HDTV. 

Does anyone know how they hook up? Is it to the cable/Internet wiring or is some kind of direct connection to the computer necessary? (I don't have a router, just a modem).


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2016)

Here's something else I just found out that I don't like - you have to provide a credit card or PayPal account when you're setting up, "to ensure ease of adding channels in the future". 

I'm not GOING to be adding pay channels - the idea is to get _away_ from paying for them. We only want the freebies. Grrrrrr ...


----------



## AprilT (Jan 16, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Here's something else I just found out that I don't like - you have to provide a credit card or PayPal account when you're setting up, "to ensure ease of adding channels in the future".
> 
> I'm not GOING to be adding pay channels - the idea is to get _away_ from paying for them. We only want the freebies. Grrrrrr ...




I can't answer all your questions right now, but, no you don't have to give your credit card info unless you want to add things like netflex and other pay sites.  Just skip that part when it ask for such info. 

Gotta run, but will try to get back here to answer your other questions when I have more time.  

for now a video how to

these are old school samples  should be simple if you have built in wify on tv












roku 3


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2016)

Ah, that eases my mind a bit - thanks, April!

And thanks for the vids!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I've figured that if I get one for roomie, it'll have to be the Roku 1, since she has a non-HDTV.
> 
> Does anyone know how they hook up? Is it to the cable/Internet wiring or is some kind of direct connection to the computer necessary? (I don't have a router, just a modem).



You will need a router to make your house WiFi hot spot.



SifuPhil said:


> Here's something else I just found out that I don't like - you have to provide a credit card or PayPal account when you're setting up, "to ensure ease of adding channels in the future".
> 
> I'm not GOING to be adding pay channels - the idea is to get _away_ from paying for them. We only want the freebies. Grrrrrr ...



You give them the credit card number for the initial sign up..After your account is approved (no fees) you can go back into your account and delete the card number.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's a terrific article for you to read, I guess things could have changed, when I was asked for my card there used to be a button to skip over that,of course the wording was such that one didn't realize they could skip this and I only had to give it once I decided I wanted to use Netflix and other pay channels.  But to be clear I didn't want to give my cc number when I first sign on,so I didn't.  This article says give cc, but read when on the site, they suggest you give it, not require.

http://techforluddites.com/roku-what-is-it-and-how-do-you-use-it/

A posting about not needing credit card,I'll see if I can find more information


http://www.amazon4all.net/roku-2-streaming-media-player-4210r-with-faster-processor-2015-model/


----------



## AprilT (Jan 17, 2016)

Double post


----------



## AprilT (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 17, 2016)

Another advantage that I have with my ROKU is the 'Free' channel selections.  'Flash' has had problems in the recent past with security issues so while me & 1 or 2 other SF members use Linux exclusively it becomes a problem watching 'YouTube' videos.  My daughter has an older HP laptop & doesn't want to either upgrade to Win 10 or buy a newer laptop she finally had to resort to me loading Linux on her 'blue screen' prone Win 7.  My distro doesn't have 'Flash' available, security issues the German engineers chose not to tackle.  

She complained on Facebook about her extra 2 hours a day with no YouTube.  It became an expansive thread with Win/Mac/Linux comments.  I had posted here about the option I chose when my grandchildren started watching 'Playdoh' videos on YouTube.  I simply installed the YouTube channel on my ROKU, they now can watch them damn videos on my 6 YO HDTV while I have regained control of my laptop.  She has the tools to do the same, so I suggested the option to watch YouTube all day long in wide screen HDTV format.

I even went one useless step further & installed the ROKU remote app on my tablet so if I misplace the little remote I have an option to control streaming.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks, Sof. I know that Flash is a pain - I sometimes get "Flash has died" messages, and unless I'm watching something that requires it I just let it rest in peace.

I didn't know you could get around that with the Roku and Linux - cool!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 17, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Thanks, Sof. I know that Flash is a pain - I sometimes get "Flash has died" messages, and unless I'm watching something that requires it I just let it rest in peace.
> 
> I didn't know you could get around that with the Roku and Linux - cool!



You can probably do the same with a 'smart' TV also, I had issues with privacy that hindered me upgrading my HDTV to a 'smart' TV.  I am not photogenic at all & cringe at the prospect that the TV could be hacked having the world watch me sit in my lounger spilling food down my shirt while watching TV.  I even went to the extreme to put a piece of black electrician's tape across the little cam on my laptop.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2016)

The little piece of black electrician's tape is still snugly sitting over my laptop's camera, the way it has been for years. 

I have no wish to discover a viral YouTube of me scratching myself for an hour. :cower:


----------



## AprilT (Jan 17, 2016)

Well if I ever find anything out there, I'm asking for royalties.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Well if I ever find anything out there, I'm asking for royalties.



LOL - stranger things have happened. I believe there are quite a few folks that have gotten rich off of YouTube - I guess it's all in the number of hits you get, you get a piece of the advertising profits.


----------



## Ina (Jan 17, 2016)

:magnify::grin:artytime:


----------

